# Portland pics



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 22, 2022)

got here late today but here’s a few quick pic


----------



## 1439Mike (Jun 22, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 22, 2022)

1439Mike said:


> Thank you



THANKS FOR THE PICS.
WES


----------



## JoshCarrell (Jun 22, 2022)

Love the pics!! Keep them coming!!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 22, 2022)

Great pictures …..


----------



## COB (Jun 22, 2022)

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 22, 2022)

No problem, will take more tomorrow and include some other stuff other than bikes


----------



## JoshCarrell (Jun 22, 2022)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> No problem, will take more tomorrow and include some other stuff other than bikes



I’d love to see some mini bikes if there are any


----------



## Ricochet (Jun 22, 2022)

Great pics, thank you


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 22, 2022)

Pre 1940 motorcycles …..🤔🤔


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 22, 2022)

Nice photos thank you,,,Do you think there is less people than the last 5 years .I dont think I will make it this year just to busy but  wanted to know what im missing lol


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 22, 2022)

Awesome pics! Thanks!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 23, 2022)

what a neat place to have a bicycle tamasha ......


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 23, 2022)

Thanks for posting the pics for those of us who can't make it to the swap...like me!


----------



## marching_out (Jun 23, 2022)

Great pics. Thanks for posting. If all things work out, I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 23, 2022)

Good schtuff  !!   

Thank you for posting, @schwinnguyinohio !!

patric


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2022)

Thanks for the photos! Looks like a great swap!


----------



## stezell (Jun 23, 2022)

@schwinnguyinohio do you know who's selling the Iver Johnson motobike and how much they're asking? Thank you for the pictures as well. 

Sean


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 23, 2022)

Sorry I don’t and I have left , I’m sure someone on here will know


----------



## stezell (Jun 23, 2022)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Sorry I don’t and I have left , I’m sure someone on here will know



Thank you sir I appreciate the pictures just like others do on here. 
Sean


----------



## onecatahula (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1650661
> 
> View attachment 1650663
> 
> ...


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2022)

Nice stuff


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 23, 2022)

stezell said:


> Thank you sir I appreciate the pictures just like others do on here.
> Sean



Get on down there Sean!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 23, 2022)

Thanks, for the pics, Pete!


This one definitely falls into the category of;
“If they had only known, they would’ve taken better care of their bike”


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 23, 2022)

Omg!

Saw wheat ness!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 23, 2022)

it’s hard to beat Portland for entertainment, pickin’ and fun!!!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 23, 2022)

This is my favorite pic. We’re cooking up dinner and this guy pulls up and wants to trade a children's helmet for a Schwinn AS mug. He stayed parked there for 30 minutes and I thought putting the helmet on would make him uncomfortable and he’d leave, but then he said he wants to trade me an uber rare Box Car Willie belt buckle for more stuff, but he didn’t have it on him and he’d come back later with it… you can’t make this stuff up!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> This is my favorite pic. We’re cooking up dinner and this guy pulls up and wants to trade a children's helmet for a Schwinn AS mug. He stayed parked there for 30 minutes and I thought putting the helmet on would make him uncomfortable and he’d leave, but then he said he wants to trade me an uber rare Box Car Willie belt buckle for more stuff, but he didn’t have it on him and he’d come back later with it… you can’t make this stuff up! View attachment 1650828



Looks like he may be a Gators fan which could explain a lot!🤣


----------



## dasberger (Jun 24, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like he may be a Gators fan which could explain a lot!🤣



🤣 For sure!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 25, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like he may be a Gators fan which could explain a lot!🤣



Probably "KIRK THE JERK FROM GENEVA"....


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 25, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1650661
> 
> View attachment 1650663
> 
> ...



This is a hornymobile.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 25, 2022)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THANKS FOR THE PICS.
> WES



Our gang of Whizzer missfits missed you at Portland, Wes.  I have a Wright Brothers cartoon bike shirt for you. I can bring it over when I am home. Size? The kids took the small sizes.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 25, 2022)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> got here late today but here’s a few quick pic
> 
> View attachment 1650135
> 
> ...



Thanks, looks like a swell meet!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 25, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Our gang of Whizzer missfits missed you at Portland, Wes.  I have a Wright Brothers cartoon bike shirt for you. I can bring it over when I am home. Size? The kids took the small sizes.
> 
> View attachment 1651810



COOOL!!! GRAPHICS!
THANKS,
WES


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 26, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> View attachment 1650661
> 
> View attachment 1650663
> 
> ...



I saw those bikes up close! Absolutely beautiful!!


----------

